# Bala Shark Horns?



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

one of my balas has been growing noticeably since igot it, and has since started to grow little nubs on his forehead just to the inside and slightly forward of his eyes. they are the same color as him and he hasnt been acting strangley at all.

is this normal in growing balas? ive been adding aquarium salt to the water every 2 weeks or so the try and clean up the water and boost the fishes immune system since fin rot killed off two pictus cats.


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Dont worry! good job on the salt, balas love it as it protects against "popeye" an eye infection they are susceptible to. The "horns" are normal they a basically collection funnels to direct water into the sharks olfactory senses (smell) so they can smell food


----------



## ML (Jan 20, 2009)

ok good i was worried for a bit there they were gonna start doing rituals and sacrificing other fish....nevermind

and when you say love it, when i put it into the tank they try to bite it as it sinks down!


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

I loled @ u saying rituals and sacrificial deaths.  Okay...I might've laughed too hard. =[


----------

